# Eastwood Lake Dayton OH



## Collin02 (Oct 2, 2020)

Does anyone else fish here? I fished it last year a couple times and caught a few bass but nothing really big. What other species of fish are in the lake besides bass crappie and bluegill? Tried fishing there for crappie this morning but couldn’t seem to catch any. Water was about 45-48 degrees.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Collin02 said:


> Does anyone else fish here? I fished it last year a couple times and caught a few bass but nothing really big. What other species of fish are in the lake besides bass crappie and bluegill? Tried fishing there for crappie this morning but couldn’t seem to catch any. Water was about 45-48 degrees.


I like to fish there once in a while since it's only a 20 min drive compared to other lakes. I've seen pictures of some BIG largemouth and smallmouth caught in there while talking to local bank fisherman. When we've fished it, I've noticed healthy population of 1-3 pounders, but haven't personally caught much bigger than that yet. We did have about a 3 lb smallie on last year.

I've talked to people who have caught smallmouth, largemouth, crappie, bluegill, catfish (big catfish), saugeye (not sure about the last 5 years though).

I enjoy fishing the lake because of all the different structure there is to fish. If you want to flip structure, you can. If you want to fish weeds, you can. If you want to fish rocks, you can. 

They do put Christmas trees out every year, maybe reach out to Five Rivers Metroparks and see if they have a list of where trees were dropped off. They are pretty responsive on Facebook messenger. Maybe that will help you target the crappies.


----------



## Collin02 (Oct 2, 2020)

LoramieFish12 said:


> I like to fish there once in a while since it's only a 20 min drive compared to other lakes. I've seen pictures of some BIG largemouth and smallmouth caught in there while talking to local bank fisherman. When we've fished it, I've noticed healthy population of 1-3 pounders, but haven't personally caught much bigger than that yet. We did have about a 3 lb smallie on last year.
> 
> I've talked to people who have caught smallmouth, largemouth, crappie, bluegill, catfish (big catfish), saugeye (not sure about the last 5 years though).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I fished it last year, but it sounds like I was only fishing a little bit of what the lake has to offer. I mainly bass fish but also like to fish for bluegill and crappie especially if they have some size to them. I was only really fishing the north shore starting straight out from the boat ramp then west along the shoreline and along the west shoreline by the trees. I need to get back out there with my graph and find the weed beds and structure I guess.


----------

